# Its on....a new leader ALP?



## dougsbrew (21/3/13)

Will we see K Rudd return....
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/national-affairs/simon-crean-says-hes-asked-julia-gillard-to-call-leadership-spill/story-fn59niix-1226602436948


----------



## tricache (21/3/13)

If we do I reckon he will just get backstabbed again <_<


----------



## Malted (21/3/13)

Yeah I just saw it on yahoo


----------



## dougsbrew (21/3/13)

it must be hard trying to find someone that will take the party to a humilating defeat.
i think the rust in the ship is terminal..


----------



## tricache (21/3/13)

dougsbrew said:


> it must be hard trying to find someone that will take the party to a humilating defeat.
> i think the rust in the ship is terminal..


Rats do abandon a sinking ship rather fast


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

another fizzer. bye Simon.


----------



## marksfish (21/3/13)

tricache said:


> Rats do abandon a sinking ship rather fast


do you mean big ted?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

haha.


----------



## komodo (21/3/13)

I reckon a lot of this is brought on by the media - i reckon their sinking the boot in and trying to cause a storm in a teacup over the media reform proposal.
Media runs our democracy not the leaders nor the people


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

:lol:


----------



## dougsbrew (21/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> haha.


does this mean he's demanding her resignation or he wont do it?? lol. rub it in rudd..make her beg..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

nah it means he'll be waiting until after the election - should they lose - to be labour's knight in smug armour.


----------



## marksfish (21/3/13)

dougsbrew said:


> does this mean he's demanding her resignation or he wont do it?? lol. rub it in rudd..make her beg..


no, it means he did not have the numbers again.


----------



## dougsbrew (21/3/13)

haha, shes back.. they chose dud not rudd..


----------



## Malted (21/3/13)

> haha, shes back.. they chose dud not rudd..


This comment FTW!


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/3/13)

They didn't choose anything, he refused to run, there is no way Rudd will challenge until after the election, considering how it looks now there is a pretty low chance of Labor winning another term and Rudd is not the type of person to take the leadership of a doomed party.
He will bide his time and after the election present himself as the knight in shining armor come to rescue the Labor Party from their woeful ways.

Politics, pfft.


----------



## spog (21/3/13)

looks like Kev got his own back on a few who did him in,Simon has been shown to be very simple. ..cheers..spog...


----------



## DUANNE (21/3/13)

when he was pm everyone thought he was a hopeless mistake but now hes the answer to all the worlds problems? once a dud always a dud. the libs dont even have to turn up to the election to win now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

spog said:


> looks like Kev got his own back on a few who did him in,Simon has been shown to be very simple. ..cheers..spog...


definitely. Crean pulled this same trick on Rudd last year:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/13)

Got to the media when they are having a slow week


----------



## rotten (21/3/13)

So there's a PM in power that no-one voted for, and before anyone can (who would?) labour keep trying to put the voted for PM back into power.
Labourisafarkinjoke at the moment.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/3/13)

what's all this "no-one voted for" business? She got 64% of the votes in her electorate in 2010...


----------



## marksfish (21/3/13)

rotten said:


> So there's a PM in power that no-one voted for, and before anyone can (who would?) labour keep trying to put the voted for PM back into power.
> Labourisafarkinjoke at the moment.


as i live in Julia Gilliards electorate and i did vote for her renders your post as another msm driven piece of garbage.


----------



## tavas (22/3/13)

rotten said:


> So there's a PM in power that no-one voted for, and before anyone can (who would?) labour keep trying to put the voted for PM back into power.
> Labourisafarkinjoke at the moment.


Voted for in what way? Her seat or the position of PM? Because the two are different.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/13)

Julia or Tony..

Where fucked either way


----------



## punkin (22/3/13)

tavas said:


> Voted for in what way? Her seat or the position of PM? Because the two are different.



Yes one is voted on by the people of Australia and the other is voted on by the Labour Party. Which one do you think she got without a vote?


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

This thread is staggeringly stupid.


----------



## dougsbrew (22/3/13)

last election abbott had won on the peoples vote. it was the wheeling and dealing with greens and primarily the independants that got her accross the line,
although she has claimed many times that she was voted in by the people, this is a spin and another one of her lies.. and then the folk that helped her accross the line, she then subsequently shafted. dont pay the ferryman, till he gets you to the other side, ahah ahhaha.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

What on earth are you gibbering about?


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

dougsbrew said:


> last election abbott had won on the peoples vote. it was the wheeling and dealing with greens and primarily the independants that got her accross the line,


You're suggesting that Labor did something wrong or unethical to team up with members of Parliament not aligned with their own party in order to beat the _Coalition_?


----------



## komodo (22/3/13)

Votes to an independant are a proxy essentially. So yes labor was essentially voted in by the people.
As for her not being voted - we've had an election since she knifed rudd. and we live in Australia not the US - we vote for a local member who represents us and is a member of a party (or is independant which leads to proxy support). We dont vote for a leader as an individual. Thats what we vote our local members for to choose that person for us (assuming the person representing your electorate is also a member of the party with the majority of seats; if not they have no say in who is the leader).

Adding to this : politics is a game of confidence - much like the ecconomy. Normally they play hand in hand but for reasons that escape my level of understanding we have a situation where there is confidence in our credit rating which gives us a high $ value but a lack of confidence in government. Whats worse is that theres not really any confidence in any one looking to sit in the hot seat.
I've said it before and I'll say it again; I think we're at least 10 years away from seeing some good leadership in this country.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

this is how the rest of the world views us:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/mar/21/australians-julia-gillard


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

(written by an Aussie, but shhh don't tell anyone)


----------



## dougsbrew (22/3/13)

Komodo said:


> Votes to an independant are a proxy essentially. So yes labor was essentially voted in by the people.


Thats if you put politicians and 'people' in the same catergory..lol..
interesting liam, patora claims yesterday was all caused by the media.


----------



## dougsbrew (22/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> What on earth are you gibbering about?


what this bit?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/13)

I need a beer


----------



## MaltyHops (22/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> What on earth are you gibbering about?


_chris de burgh - don't pay the ferryman_


----------



## komodo (22/3/13)

[twitter]TheNTNews[/twitter] seem to have it right with this tweet :
HOPEFULLY, WE HAVE GOT THE BALANCE RIGHT WITH TODAY'S FRONT PAGE...


----------



## Dave70 (22/3/13)

With all the pissing, moaning and aping of News Limited by the 'man in the street', I'd be curious to see if anybody in this small pocket of the internet can demonstrate how their own lot has been worsened by the current government. 

We constantly seemed to be 'fucked', but I can see little evidence to support it. And I run a small bushiness. 

So who's getting fucked? 

Perhaps the '****-sayers' are being altruistic on behalf those who cant say 'we're fucked' for themselves. 

Self fulfilling prophecy, or are we_ really_ all fucked? If so how?


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Perhaps the '****-sayers' are being altruistic on behalf those who cant say 'we're fucked' for themselves.


Refugees and the like, you mean?

tee-hee


----------



## DU99 (22/3/13)

Vote1 AHB party..Kev don't want the job beacuse he know's the ship sinking and he don't want to be the captain


----------



## WarmBeer (22/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> I'd be curious to see if anybody in this small pocket of the internet can demonstrate how their own lot has been worsened by the current government.


Look at Mr Fancy-Pants and his ideals of "logic" and "reason". Since when is empirical evidence a pre-requisite for winning an argument on the internet?


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Look at Mr Fancy-Pants and his ideals of "logic" and "reason". Since when is empirical evidence a pre-requisite for winning an argument on the internet?


Now, now. At least try to be fair. He _did_ swear quite a bit too.


----------



## marksfish (22/3/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Look at Mr Fancy-Pants and his ideals of "logic" and "reason". Since when is empirical evidence a pre-requisite for winning an argument on the internet?


it would be a novel concept but i cant see it catching on anytime soon B)


----------



## Dave70 (22/3/13)

bum said:


> Refugees and the like, you mean?
> 
> tee-hee


Bah, they've got a ****-sayers lined up round the block - (or at least off the jetty) who's names are generally followed by LLB. 




WarmBeer said:


> Look at Mr Fancy-Pants and his ideals of "logic" and "reason". Since when is empirical evidence a pre-requisite for winning an argument on the internet?


You're right. 
I think I need to take in a few Michael Moore docudramas or something and snap out of my contentedness.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

"Mr Rudd has said consistently over the last 12 months that he would not challenge for the Labor leadership and that he would contest the next election as a local member of Parliament at the next election. That position has not changed.

Furthermore, Mr Rudd wishes to *make 100 per cent clear* to all members of the parliamentary Labor Party, including his own supporters, that *there are no circumstances under which he will return to the Labor Party leadership in the future*."

http://www.kevinruddmp.com/2013/03/statement-from-spokesperson-for-hon.html


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

My god. The comments...

Anonymous commenting allowed, btw.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

I couldn't be bothered


----------



## Airgead (22/3/13)

bum said:


> My god. The comments...
> 
> Anonymous commenting allowed, btw.


Never, ever read the comments. Anywhere. Internet comments are enough to make Gandhi start to stockpile anthrax to put the whole human race out of its collective misery.


----------



## Dave70 (22/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> "Mr Rudd has said consistently over the last 12 months that he would not challenge for the Labor leadership and that he would contest the next election as a local member of Parliament at the next election. That position has not changed.
> 
> Furthermore, Mr Rudd wishes to *make 100 per cent clear* to all members of the parliamentary Labor Party, including his own supporters, that *there are no circumstances under which he will return to the Labor Party leadership in the future*."
> 
> http://www.kevinruddmp.com/2013/03/statement-from-spokesperson-for-hon.html


Still only about 75% clear on this one. Does he mean there *are no * circumstances or there are *no *circumstances. 
Does everyone with a vote suddenly liking him fall outside those parameters?



Someone should troll that place good.


----------



## Florian (22/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> Still only about 75% clear on this one. Does he mean there *are no * circumstances or there are *no *circumstances.


Considering the sentence ends with "in the future" one *would think* it's option 2 (No circumstances, ever).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/13)

Its going to a long wait till September


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

Whats happening in september?








h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (22/3/13)

sponge said:


> Whats happening in september?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Pfffft, _Oktoberfest silly. What do you think..

http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/article/About+the+Oktoberfest/About+the+Oktoberfest/Dates+and+General+FAQs/751/


----------



## sponge (22/3/13)

Dave70 said:


> _Pfffft, _Oktoberfest silly. What do you think..
> 
> http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/article/About+the+Oktoberfest/About+the+Oktoberfest/Dates+and+General+FAQs/751/


Gosh I really do feel silly right now.

At ease, cap'n.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/13)

Everyone knows Oktoberfest is in September. You need to get out more


----------



## dougsbrew (22/3/13)

do you think someone running a country should have experienced family life, before carrying on about what 'australian families' need?

May 2, 2007


Opposition Industrial Relations spokeswoman Julia Gillard has hit back at Liberal Senator Bill Heffernan, branding him a "man of the past'', after he accused her of being unqualified to run the country because she does not have children.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/13)

He is the crazy uncle of the liberal party


----------



## jlm (22/3/13)

dougsbrew said:


> do you think someone running a country should have experienced family life, before carrying on about what 'australian families' need?
> 
> May 2, 2007
> 
> Opposition Industrial Relations spokeswoman Julia Gillard has hit back at Liberal Senator Bill Heffernan, branding him a "man of the past'', after he accused her of being unqualified to run the country because she does not have children.


So, this being the internet and all,1st I'll admit that I have no children, also that I'm a non voter in general and see both L parties spouting the same shit. Just to answer any further rebuttal straight up. I am a member of at least one family though, and pretty sure Julia is too.
Now, my family went through some rough times when I was a kid, not a lot of money, but my mum managed the budget just fine. Did the best she could with what was available. This combined with the fact she spat out myself, my brother and my sister does not make her a prime candidate for treasurer. There should be laws in place for the sake of all Australians that forbid my father from holding any type of public representation, despite the fact he sired three humans.
If the answer the the question I quoted above is no.......Then I guess we should ask whether Julia, Tony, lets through Christine Milne in as well for fun, has any right carrying on about what the homeless, mentally ill, indigenous, refugees, disabled ect. need as they've never lived though what that particular group has.
Luckily there's very little advocation for the above groups as there's no votes there so my point is kind of redundant.


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

dougsbrew said:


> so my point is kind of redundant.


Nah. It does suggest that this whole discussion might be, though.


----------



## GuyQLD (22/3/13)

Actually, for what it's worth it was the labour government that produced the white paper on homelessness, _The Road Home_ in 2008 which has shaped a number of government and department policies since it's release. 

Granted it was K Rudd's government, but many of the recommendations in that paper are current policy and the current Labour government has brought in a lot of their own initiatives focused on social and economic participation. 

Despite them being "not worth any votes"

It's not popular with tax payers for the points you raise however.


----------



## dougsbrew (22/3/13)

well no not redundant at all jlm, its exactly what im
talking about, yes she has family of course, but different to the majority.
the leader of this country should be the best on
offer, i feel this is not the case. we have an
unmarried barren woman, living with a hairdresser, who lost her job at a major
legal firm due to illegal activity. why do you
think wyatt roy (youngest polly ever) got in.. because hes great.. i think not.


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

I need to block this thread somehow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

Nice work taking Darren's place on the forum, Doug.


----------



## dougsbrew (22/3/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nice work taking Darren's place on the forum, Doug.


oh really, was it that good...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/3/13)

Not really but it's a start


----------



## bum (22/3/13)

It needs work. The baseless misogyny is only dialed up to "chauvinist" you really need to work on it a little to get it up to "lunatic" like the_new_alawishus.


----------



## DUANNE (22/3/13)

dougsbrew said:


> well no not redundant at all jlm, its exactly what im
> talking about, yes she has family of course, but different to the majority.
> the leader of this country should be the best on
> offer, i feel this is not the case. we have an
> ...


do you work for news limited? souds like a verbatim regurgitation of the bile they spew forth on a regular basis.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/3/13)

Personaly i think its good that we are able to have a female PM. Won't get that in a lot of countries .


----------



## dougsbrew (22/3/13)

bum said:


> It needs work. The baseless misogyny is only dialed up to "chauvinist" you really need to work on it a little to get it up to "lunatic" like the_new_alawishus.









for those who question my leadership... you better speak up now.....


----------



## TasChris (22/3/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Personaly i think its good that we are able to have a female PM. Won't get that in a lot of countries .


I would prefer a good PM, regardless of sex and you don't get that in many countries either!


----------



## browndog (22/3/13)

Politics and alcohol


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/13)

The trouble with voting........no matter who you vote for, you still get a Politician!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuyQLD (23/3/13)

Screwtop said:


> The trouble with voting........no matter who you vote for, you still get a Politician!!!!!!!!!!!


I know! Last time I voted for myself and we still got a bloody politician!


----------



## punkin (23/3/13)

DB must be right, that's why all Doctors who work in Oncolgy must have had cancer. How else can the claim to know what's good for cancer sufferers?


----------



## manticle (23/3/13)

Being unmarried disqualifies someone from being in public office?

I shouldn't get drawn on this but that really is the biggest pile of piffle I've read on here for a while (non brewing related piffle anyway).

Castigate her for her policies and for performing badly in the job that she's employed to do, not her relationships or personal life.

Is the fact that she's an atheist of concern to you too? Maybe she drives the wrong kind of car.


----------



## dougsbrew (23/3/13)

manticle said:


> Is the fact that she's an atheist of concern to you too? Maybe she drives the wrong kind of car.


no, it her gender that really offends me..
*Misogyny* (pron.: /mɪˈsɒdʒɪni/) is the hatred or dislike of women or girls. Misogyny can be manifested in numerous ways, including sexual discrimination, denigration of women, violence against women, and sexual objectification of women.
tony abbott - married a woman, raised three daughters.. clearly a perfect match.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/3/13)

Dougsbrew
I like the cut of your jib .......
Carry on
BBB


----------



## jlm (23/3/13)

dougsbrew said:


> no, it her gender that really offends me..
> *Misogyny* (pron.: /mɪˈsɒdʒɪni/) is the hatred or dislike of women or girls. Misogyny can be manifested in numerous ways, including sexual discrimination, denigration of women, violence against women, and sexual objectification of women.
> tony abbott - married a woman, raised three daughters.. clearly a perfect match.


So its her marital status that offends you then....or the fact she hasn't had kids? 'Cause you keep bringing those points up. Don't get me wrong, I think she's been a pretty shit PM, largely caused by the situation in which she chose to govern, but you constantly bring up her marital/parental status as if thats a key factor in her political woes.
Also, people have been accusing YOU of being misogynist......Not big Tone. I think you may have missed the point there.
And, I'm getting that you think the manifestations you listed above cannot apply to a dude who clearly digs banging women as big Tone clearly does (I mean shit, he had a kid out of wedlock, didn't wait for catholic jesus's blessing to get all up inside that shit.). So does that mean only gay blokes are capable of misogyny? Does the fact you may have had kids.....or just are really into chicks preclude you from being a misogynist?


----------



## Screwtop (23/3/13)

GuyQLD said:


> I know! Last time I voted for myself and we still got a bloody politician!


At least when politicians accuse each other of lying.................. then, they tell the truth!!!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/3/13)

I can already tell that Dougsbrew had a weak mother.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/3/13)

Ohhh Liam what would your mum say ....
I'm up for all sorts of shit on the internet - but people's mums are off limits bro.
Take it back - or a 1000 mothers shall infest your armpits ..... 
BBB


----------



## goomboogo (23/3/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Ohhh Liam what would your mum say ....
> I'm up for all sorts of shit on the internet - but people's mums are off limits bro.
> Take it back - or a 1000 mothers shall infest your armpits .....
> BBB


I'm young, but the highlight of my life was a mum armpit shag.


----------



## browndog (23/3/13)

beer + politics

Why do you bother boys?


----------



## bum (23/3/13)

You think the opinions become more considered when sober?


----------



## Cocko (23/3/13)

YAY Beer!


----------



## bum (23/3/13)

That reminds me, anyone else remember the beer-off at the last election?

How short everyone's memory is. Bunch of turncoats!


----------



## browndog (23/3/13)

bum said:


> You think the opinions become more considered when sober?


One would hope so Bum.


----------



## bum (23/3/13)

Have you ever talked politics with anyone in this country before?

Everyone just barracks for the same team their parents did.


----------



## browndog (23/3/13)

bum said:


> Have you ever talked politics with anyone in this country before?
> 
> Everyone just barracks for the same team their parents did.


I have heard some doozies up here in QLD mate.


----------



## manticle (23/3/13)

bum said:


> Have you ever talked politics with anyone in this country before?
> 
> Everyone just barracks for the same team their parents did.


I don't.

Dougsbrew: Best of luck.


----------



## billygoat (24/3/13)

[quote name=

Everyone just barracks for the same team their parents did.[/quote]
I don't think so.


----------



## bum (24/3/13)

You can not think so. But you're wrong.

Almost no one breaks class.

That's what makes them classes.


----------



## punkin (24/3/13)

northside novice said:


> how much time does it take to change from living somewhere from somewhere else ,to actually living somewhere from where your from?
> 
> when do you become from where you actually live?



Small town i moved to once i heard it said that you have to have 3 gens in the graveyard and two in the school.


That's really funny that someone thinks National Policy is driven by the Prime Minister and not by the Caucus. 
Wonder why they have all those Local Chapter, Country and State meetings culminating in Caucus. And why the bother with all that left and right stuff in the party   
Lot of arguing over nothing if it's then left up to one person to make policy :lol:

I know we are considered ignorant on a global scale, but it's funny when someone screams their ignorance so loudly.


----------



## dougsbrew (26/6/13)

Hhmmm..... ding ding ding..... round 2 or is it 3 or 4? 
what to watch tonight - abc24 or state of origin?


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/13)

Two minutes to go. Shorten switches.
GG may have to leave the country to protect her independent position (Shorten's Mother in Law)

May you live to see interesting times.


----------



## GuyQLD (26/6/13)

Interesting Bribie?

Has anything in the last 12 months of Aussie politics even come close to interesting? A diversion perhaps.. but interesting?


----------



## Florian (26/6/13)

Rudd 57
Gillard 45


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/13)

Thank **** they announced it before kickoff. The whole thing is a ******* side show anyway. Gonski reforms passed the senate today, didn't hear about that on the news.


----------



## spog (26/6/13)

and Kev said,"bye Julia,you know where the door is,oh and centerlink is open from 9 til 5.  ..cheers..spog...


----------



## Screwtop (26/6/13)

Gillard............Gonski!!!!!

Meeeehh! No matter who you vote for.............you still get a slimy politician!

Screwy


----------



## Mattress (26/6/13)

I thought Julia's resignation speech was all class, unlike that narcissistic fuckwit Rudd.
At least you can trust her to stand by her word and leave politics, unlike Rudd and his numerous statements that he will never run for the leadership again.
What a low life gutless piece of shit he is.

And Peter Garrett has announced he will not contest the next election
Hopefully an Oils reunion tour will be on the cards.


----------



## Dan2 (26/6/13)

What a great night. Awesome goat beers on tap, a very informative brewery tour, wicked pizza, and to top it off - I get back to our room, turn on the news to see the back stabbing has been reciprocated.
My only regret is there were NO HOPS in the Randall. Why do people call it the hopinator?


----------



## tavas (26/6/13)

Albanese reminds me of a rat


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/13)

At least we won't hear anything more from that Conroy KGB Stasi Gestapo cnut.


----------



## Bribie G (27/6/13)

tavas said:


> Albanese reminds me of a rat


Pyne reminds me of Gollum


----------



## Bridges (27/6/13)

Now at least the labor party cab finally stop fighting each other and take the fight up to Abbot. Has he even bothered to have a policy or offered anything constructive since he took over the coalition? Being anti everything the other team does is not constructive.


----------



## bum (27/6/13)

Bridges said:


> Now at least the labor party cab finally stop fighting each other


You must be new to Australian politics.


----------



## pk.sax (27/6/13)

Bridges said:


> Now at least the labor party cab finally stop fighting each other and take the fight up to Abbot. Has he even bothered to have a policy or offered anything constructive since he took over the coalition? Being anti everything the other team does is not constructive.


That is the one thing that has kept me from having any hope from that side. I'm hoping Rudd can get some sensible policy out and gain confidence, enough to have a functional government, who knows, even a progressive one.


----------



## manticle (27/6/13)

As much as I think Tony Abbot is the slimiest, most socially connservative politician since his predecessor and as much as I will hate every day he is in power, the media driven circus that is contemporary politics will see a liberal government ruling post next election or my name is Samantha.

He'll be STOPPING THE BOATS and doing other really important stuff. Labour needs to pull its head out of its arse and regain some strength if it wants to be more relevant than a slightly less nasty liberal party.

Hell, old liberal was more socially progressive than contemporary labour (and less cunty than contemporary libs). I'd love to see a politician who stood up for what they believed in. I'd even vote for them if what they believed in made sense (unfortunately the only passionate strong politicians we have had in recent years are people like Bob Katter, Pauline Hanson and Brian Harradine). What about someone with balls AND brains?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

Gillard had bigger balls than any man I know, and I've got big nuts. 
Anyway. Tony Windsor's exit speech is worth watchif if you have a spare hour. http://www.aph.gov.au/ath click house highlights and it will be on the left.


----------



## Mattress (27/6/13)

manticle said:


> What about someone with balls AND brains?


Unfortunately people with balls and brains don't go into politics, there's not enough money in it.


----------



## Bridges (27/6/13)

Tony Abbot on work place relations...

‘If we’re honest, most of us would accept that a bad boss is a little bit like a bad father or a bad husband … you find that he tends to do more good than harm. He might be a bad boss but at least he’s employing someone while he is in fact a boss.’


Tony Abbot on Indigenous Australia...

‘Western civilisation came to this country in 1788 and I’m proud of that…’


Tony Abbot on immigration...

‘Jesus knew that there was a place for everything and it’s not necessarily everyone’s place to come to Australia.’

Tony Abbot on women...

‘I think it would be folly to expect that women will ever dominate or even approach equal representation in a large number of areas simply because their aptitudes, abilities and interests are different for physiological reasons’

This man and the damage he can do to the country I love, and the people who live in it, especially people at the margins of society scares the ******* crap out of me.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (27/6/13)

Anyone you know????
Cheers
BBB

Diagnostic criteria for 301.81 Narcissistic Personality Disorder
(DSM IV - TR)

(cautionary statement)


A pervasive pattern of grandiosity (in fantasy or behavior), need for admiration, and lack of empathy, beginning by early adulthood and present in a variety of contexts, as indicated by five (or more) of the following: 
(1) has a grandiose sense of self-importance (e.g., exaggerates achievements and talents, expects to be recognized as superior without commensurate achievements) 
(2) is preoccupied with fantasies of unlimited success, power, brilliance, beauty, or ideal love 
(3) believes that he or she is "special" and unique and can only be understood by, or should associate with, other special or high-status people (or institutions) 
(4) requires excessive admiration 
(5) has a sense of entitlement, i.e., unreasonable expectations of especially favorable treatment or automatic compliance with his or her expectations 
(6) is interpersonally exploitative, i.e., takes advantage of others to achieve his or her own ends 
(7) lacks empathy: is unwilling to recognize or identify with the feelings and needs of others 
(8) is often envious of others or believes that others are envious of him or her 
(9) shows arrogant, haughty behaviors or attitudes


----------



## bum (27/6/13)

I have NEVER been interested in power.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (27/6/13)

I have picked up a touch of haughtiness though 
BBB



bum said:


> I have NEVER been interested in power.


----------



## bum (27/6/13)

Love the haught, I do.


----------



## manticle (28/6/13)

I somehow posted this in the mexican food thread. Have transferred it here - was initially in response to Liam Snorkel:

If Gillard had stood up on gay marriage I would have had more faith in her. I never believed her stance was from the heart.
Marriage is between a man and a woman......... What a load of utter bollocks.

Marriage is between two people who want to get married.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

^ You have a point. I was more referring to the amount of garbage she's had to put up with over the last few years. Many people would have cracked.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

She was an atheist who had to endure parliamentary prayers every sitting. Can you imagine?

_excerpt._
*Almighty God, we humbly beseech Thee to vouchsafe Thy special blessing upon this Parliament, and that Thou wouldst be pleased to direct and prosper the work of Thy servants to the advancement of Thy glory*

I guess she must have been biting down hard on her tongue or thumbing through her notes as her peers pleaded to the supernatural for guidance and offered they're submission.


----------



## DU99 (28/6/13)

Bill Shorten bailed out on julia and joined rudd's camp,now there's a snake in the grass


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

the whole thing sucks. They booted Rudd in the first place because nobody in caucus liked him. Everyone (labor & independents - go watch the valedictory speeches) speaks very highly of the way JG operated, but for whatever reason she was hounded by the populace for assuming his position. So now it's reluctantly back to Rudd to take advantage of his popularity and save a few seats.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> for whatever reason


Ovaries.

Unused, to boot.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

bum said:


> Ovaries.
> 
> Unused, to boot.


I thought Bill Heffernan said she was barren?


----------



## Bridges (28/6/13)

In an interview with _The Bulletin_ magazine in May 2007, Senator Heffernan repeated previously stated views that priests should be able to marry because "...priests, like the rest of us, wake up with a horn at four in the morning."[14]
In the same _Bulletin_ interview, Heffernan caused widespread outrage by suggesting the unmarried and childless Deputy Leader of the Opposition Julia Gillard was unfit for leadership because she was "deliberately barren".[14] He continued: "I mean anyone who chooses to remain deliberately barren ... they’ve got no idea what life’s about."

Heffernan, seriously, what was he on?


----------



## Bridges (28/6/13)

I generally hate current affairs type journalists but occasionally they do deliver some gold. Not that it's hard to make .


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

Bridges said:


> In an interview with _The Bulletin_ magazine in May 2007, Senator Heffernan repeated previously stated views that priests should be able to marry because "...priests, like the rest of us, wake up with a horn at four in the morning."[14]


Everyone gets the_ orn._

http://youtu.be/RPcDREaxsu8


----------



## Malted (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> , but for whatever reason she was hounded by the populace for assuming his position


Perhaps the general populace thought they voted Kevin 07 in?


----------



## manticle (28/6/13)

They voted for the paty. The party elects their leader.


----------



## pcmfisher (28/6/13)

manticle said:


> I somehow posted this in the mexican food thread. Have transferred it here - was initially in response to Liam Snorkel:
> 
> If Gillard had stood up on gay marriage I would have had more faith in her. I never believed her stance was from the heart.
> Marriage is between a man and a woman......... What a load of utter bollocks.
> ...


I think she was just about to change her stance. But as usual her timing and execution were up shit creek.


----------



## Malted (28/6/13)

I think there are aspects of any parties policies that are not so good and I don't claim to know them all. The Abbott camp are probably going to do some stuff I won't like. However, I believe their plans for expansion of agriculture and industry in northern Australia will have far reaching and long term benefits for our nation.


----------



## Malted (28/6/13)

manticle said:


> They voted for the party. The party elects their leader.


Indeed that IS how it works, it may not be the public perception though. Generally I would say voting is largely influenced by who the party has elected as their leader prior to voting.


----------



## manticle (28/6/13)

If we are that stupid (and I agree we are) then politicians should be voted in based entirely on their looks.

That way we'd have none of the numbskulls from either party that we do now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

Malted said:


> Perhaps the general populace thought they voted Kevin 07 in?


there was an election in 2010, you may remember.


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> there was an election in 2010, you may remember.


Really? You went there?

Oh dear. Good luck, thread.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)




----------



## Bridges (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> dont-mention-the-war.jpg


Does this count as the Godwins law moment for this thread? Cool.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

haha no that wasn't my intention.


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/13)

manticle said:


> If we are that stupid (and I agree we are) then politicians should be voted in based entirely on their looks.
> 
> That way we'd have none of the numbskulls from either party that we do now.


Clearly physical appearance is an absurd reason to vote for anybody. 

Being able to chug a yard in 11 seconds on the other hand..


----------



## dougsbrew (28/6/13)

haha, makes you wonder what qualities an ALP leader needs,
im sure plenty ahb members will give the yardy a go in <11 secs for the the top job.
still time for another challenge, hope we do get to see another b4 the election!


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

You reckon he could join the libs and challenge Abbot for the job?!


----------



## Malted (28/6/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> there was an election in 2010, you may remember.


Sequence of events my friend.
Was that the election where the general public thought they had voted a party leader in (Kevin 07) but he was later disposed by members within his party and subsequently, or in reaction to, the voting public then decided in the next election that they didn't have confidence in either party, so it ended up that the results showed that 50% of the voters didn't like one party and 50% of the population didn't like the other, so then the disposer bought a few independents to gain a couple of votes to get into the captains chair? Let's not forget that the public did not vote Juliar in; 50% of the population voted against her.
Whilst we vote the individual members in, which determines who gets the majority and thus leadership of the nation, the general populace IMO votes for members depending upon who their leader is. The general populace thought they voted Kev into power in 07.The party thought they knew better and in 2010 the public said, "Is that what you reckon? Well, yeah, nah, we don't like any of youse."


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/6/13)

^ lot of words, and in sum you said nothing. 

The independents weren't "bought". Did you listen to the reasons they gave for supporting labor? 
I had a large post written but deleted it because **** it - it's Friday night. Cheers!


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Malted said:


> then the disposer bought a few independents to gain a couple of votes to get into the captains chair?


So disband the *Coalition*?

I always wonder how many of the people who complain about the independent thing probably don't know that the Liberals have _never once_ formed government without their slow cousins from the north.


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

I saw Bob Katter today, I was barely 10 metres from him on a cold morning outside a sparsely grassed hangar.

Oh yea, true story


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Worst name-drop ever.


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

I would of shook his hand if he wasn't on the phone the whole while!


----------



## bum (28/6/13)

Words with Friends?

Oh...


----------



## pk.sax (28/6/13)

Hmnnnnn I suppose he could've been booking a visit to Fyshwick.

Hmnnnnn


----------



## tavas (29/6/13)

If Labor win the election you're getting Shorten as PM. I bet he disposes of Rudd soon after.

Life under conservative Libs, or Union Labor.


----------



## punkin (29/6/13)

Everybody seems to forget why K was outed in the first place. Couldn't have happened unless the scenewas set with the popularity polls plumetting, the media riding him for being a wishy washy fool and the general public of this land of Oz talking about what a useless fop he was all the time.

Now of course it's all a romanticised scene that he was taken out by his party while he had the full support of the voting public. He's worked hard on his image and his presentation, maybe hard enough but i doubt it.

Truth was that people thought they'd made a mistake soon after voting him in.


----------



## Donske (29/6/13)

I don't think that's the point though Punkin, many people may have regretted voting for him but pretty much everyone I've talked to resented Gillard because no one voted for her, especially up here in Qld.

And yes, I do know that technically we vote for the parties, but 07 in particular had a real presidential feel to it, it was Johnny V Kevin, not Liberal V Labor.


----------



## manticle (29/6/13)

Really? If it was just down to that, why would you vote for either?

For me it's about policies, particularly social policies: hence why I feel almost constant disappointment in all of them.


----------



## goomboogo (29/6/13)

Malted said:


> the voting public then decided in the next election that they didn't have confidence in either party, so it ended up that the results showed that 50% of the voters didn't like one party and 50% of the population didn't like the other


So the entire voting populace agreed prior to voting, to contrive the result in order to send a message? That must have been one hell of a hall to accommodate everyone when deciding the direction of millions of votes.


----------



## DU99 (29/6/13)

wouldn't worry about rudd or the labour party..remember when the liberals got in and said "NO GST" what happened..remember workplaces changes.and there's talk of fiddling with people's super..all i can say don't trust anyone the parade's around in speedo's


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/6/13)

Clive will eventually rule. He will marry Gina and make beautiful babies. They will then inherit the earth and rule us all for $2hr


----------



## tavas (29/6/13)

Donske said:


> And yes, I do know that technically we vote for the parties, but 07 in particular had a real presidential feel to it, it was Johnny V Kevin, not Liberal V Labor.


Rudd won on the basis of the Presidential style popular campaign, and then became victim of his own creation. The 2020 summit a good example of populist agenda with no substance.

Personally I like neither party right now, but unfortunately Australia gets the politicians it deserves. People simply don't have enough interest to drive good policy debate.


----------



## pcmfisher (29/6/13)

We are talking about seats here.
At the moment they are about level pegging.
Supposing Labor do not lose a single one of the 30 odd seats that have been predicted they will lose, which seats are they going to win to give them the majority?


----------



## Mattress (29/6/13)

tavas said:


> If Labor win the election you're getting Shorten as PM. I bet he disposes of Rudd soon after.


Wouldn't that cause a conflict of interest with his mother in-law being the Governor General?


----------



## tavas (29/6/13)

Mattress said:


> Wouldn't that cause a conflict of interest with his mother in-law being the Governor General?


GG role doesn't have a fixed term but generally last 5 years, so good chance MIL would move on by then.

Shorten disposed of Kev in 2010, and its known that Rudd is anti union, so for Shorten to make a deal with him doesn't gel. My guess is the deal is reelect Kev, take it to the election and if Labor wins then Shorten takes over some time after that. He's got blood of 2 PM's on his hands so won't get elected to PM on his own. I think Rudd just wanted the Labor Party to come crawling back to him. He has no desire to continue on after September.


----------



## dougsbrew (29/6/13)

DU99 said:


> wouldn't worry about rudd or the labour party..remember when the liberals got in and said "NO GST" what happened..remember workplaces changes.and there's talk of fiddling with people's super..all i can say don't trust anyone the parade's around in speedo's


that was not the case. when howard said no gst at the election he served the term without doing so.
the next election he said he would introduce the gst if he won government. he won, gst was introduced.
if you were implying comparison to the carbon tax, there is a big difference.


----------



## manticle (29/6/13)

Well he did say 'never, ever,' as opposed to 'won't be doing it this term but wouldn't rule it out in future' but there's no major surprises with that kind of shenanigans from either side. If I remember correctly GST was an idea proposed by a labour PM (who deposed the then contemporary PM incidentally).

People really need to get over the idea that they have any control over who leads a party. They don't, either practically or theoretically so why hold onto the concept?


----------



## goomboogo (29/6/13)

Ok, it's time for the secret to come out. Nick is Kevin Rudd.


----------



## Bridges (29/6/13)

By fiddle with your super Abbott will tax your super at 15% even if you are only earning under $37000. Under $37000 are currently exempt from tax on their super this is paid for by the mining tax. What this means is Abbott wants to give money to his mates Gina Clive et al. At the same time take it away from those who can least afford it. People earning $37000 are struggling now and they will get to continue to struggle in retirement. When asked Abbott replied he "wouldn't make any unexpected changes to super" In other words expect your super to be taxed hard. Especially if you don't earn much. Bastards.


----------



## MartinOC (29/6/13)

bum said:


> Worst name-drop ever.


I've met & shook hands with Sir Douglas Bader & Laddie Lucas.

I've had dinner & a quiet chat with Sir Peter Cosgrove (ex-CDF).

I knew one of the members of the "Bravo Two-Zero" SAS patrol as written-about by Andy McNabb (Obviously, I can't drop a name, here!!!).

And now, the bad ones:

I went to school & was in the Army Cadets with Julian Knight (Hoddle St. massacre anyone?). Nice bloke (or so I thought at the time!). Very intelligent. Not real smart, 'though, eh?

I had lunch with Kim Beasley once ('sat next to him at the same table). He was so full of unadulterated shit I had to move tables just so I could actually stand to eat.

After the Black Saturday bushfires, I got K.Rudd's Mobile number ('still got it). Never used it, but why bother - he was going to just wave his hand over the land & "POOF!!" everything would be well again!. That worked-out well for everyone, now, didn't it?

OK, Bum, how did I do with the name-dropping?


----------



## MartinOC (29/6/13)

goomboogo said:


> Ok, it's time for the secret to come out. Nick is Kevin Rudd.


You mean it's the second-coming of the Messiah for BOTH of them?!?!!?

Let's just remember: "He's NOT the Messiah, he's a VERY NAUGHTY BOY!!" (that probably applies to both of them, too!)


----------

